# EOS-M and the Canon 270ex II flash



## Random Orbits (Sep 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried using the EOS-M with the 270 EX II flash? Does it work well? I'm looking for something small that would match the M but would still have decent power. I don't need it to do much else (triggering, etc.), so it's mainly for fill, etc. Trying to decide whether or not to get it while DigitalRev has it on sale for 130.


----------

